# Which tires go best for cold seasons?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm probably the only person here who will say to stay away from Michelin - based on my experience with them. I have run Bridgestone on other cars and I currently have Perelli Centuranto P7 tires on both my Cruze and my son's Cruze. 

I think to better answer your question we need to know what type of winters you experience. South of the Alps and you don't need snow tires but Scandinavia does.

Welcome to Cruzetalk.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I avoid Michelin as well. Over priced for my tastes. And I prefer bridgestone as well, but I've had luck with perelli and Cooper tires. Some on here like kumho as well. 

My best advice is get on tirerack, find what they offer and read reviews until your sick of it.


----------



## decko.br.3 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi there! I'd like to thank both of the responders and I also appreciate your hospitality. "obermd", you're right and I did want to mention it myself that winters we're experiencing here, in Balkans, may sometimes be unpredictable. The passed winter was full of surprises on the road but we tried to avoid going to places where one could get stuck.
So, thanks again for your advices, I'll probably focus now on Bridgestone too and make some more research. See you around!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given your location a good all weather Mud Snow tire is probably the best option then.


----------



## decko.br.3 (Jul 10, 2015)

obermd said:


> Given your location a good all weather Mud Snow tire is probably the best option then.


Got it! [emoji118] 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

It might be worth your while to find some steel wheels and wrap them in a snow tire. I did this this year and the probably saved my car in snowy situations. Just a thought.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nokian Hakkapellita.


----------



## decko.br.3 (Jul 10, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> It might be worth your while to find some steel wheels and wrap them in a snow tire. I did this this year and the probably saved my car in snowy situations. Just a thought.


Agree! I did it when I had Vito115 while living in more freezing eastern part of the Europe. But the problem is that back then I had spare steel wheels so that wraping them in a snow tire was just a matter of time. Now I have only one pair of aluminium ones and my location is less snowy anyway, so want to concentrate on finding appropriate ones for what I have. Thanks for the suggestion anyway! Much appreciated!!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## decko.br.3 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Nokian Hakkapellita.


Have never heard of it but will keep it in my mind. Have you tried them?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

decko.br.3 said:


> Have never heard of it but will keep it in my mind. Have you tried them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


hakka 7 studded on my cruze
hakka lt studded on my 2 cherokees
hakka r on my miata


----------



## decko.br.3 (Jul 10, 2015)

boraz said:


> hakka 7 studded on my cruze
> hakka lt studded on my 2 cherokees
> hakka r on my miata


Ookey, feel like a baby-boy now who doesn't know a thing about life :/

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

decko.br.3 said:


> Ookey, feel like a baby-boy now who doesn't know a thing about life :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


Don't worry about it. Stick around here and you'll learn a lot.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I run Hakkapelitta R2 for winter.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cooper weathermaster St/2's are some of my favourite winter tires. They cheap and they work. Michelin x-ice can be discontinued any time, they suck. 

Btw I live in Nova Scotia, Canada so I know a little bit about snow. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

for non studded tire try these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...&autoYear=2011&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LT

for studded tires http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...&autoYear=2011&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=LT


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What does the 2LT come with again? Avoid replacing those with same tire when they wear down. 

Bridgestone also have some oddball tires out there. My Subaru came with potential RE something and they lasted 3 oil changes.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

In just 3 years, i used 5 different sets of tires on my car from 4 different brand. (Stock 18s Michelins, 2x winter tires, 1x summer tires and now back to Michelins)

Let me explain, lol : I got the car in July 3 years ago and it cameout with a set of Michelin MXM4 HX for the RS package, at least in Canada its what we get, they were good, but not good enough to keep, since i had plans to go hardcore with my car chassis setup and wanted more grip.

Then i arrived in winter and exchanged them for a set of winter tires, since its mandatory in Quebec. They were Goodyears Ultragrip Ice WRT and they are the best winter/water tires i ever had and ive been driving for 24 years. They had incredible hydroplaning resistance and great all around capabilities for bad weather.

Then i arrived in summer and installed a set of Dunlop SP sport Maxx TT, to go with my Coil-overs and Ultra-racing bars setup, tuned the suspension on a Racetrack and with those tires, it was perfect : Incredible handling and grip, i was lapping the track faster then any stock cars, since its a small technical track. (Even STI and Speed3) They lasted only a year, but it was worth it.

In the next winter i tried a set of 16'' steel wheels with Generals Altimax arctic and its the last time i do that. Normaly we say that having more sidewall and skinnier tires for the winter is good, but in this case, this wheel/tire combo didnt work at all compared to my earlier winter setup. I had less confort, more noise, less handling, less hydroplaning resistance and the car looked like crap. I sold the 16s and the tires and will go back to 18s next winter.

This year, i went back to 4 season tires for 2 reasons : I changed my suspension to something less extreme and i wanted to be able to use those tires in the spring and fall. So im using right now Michelins Pilot sport A/S, the highest performance 4 seasons tire Michelins has and im satisfied, but not in love. They do everything well, but nothing is impressive. I used them for 2 years now and will try something new next year.

My conclusion is this : Buy the tires you need and dont be afraid to try stuff.

My advice to you : Go with either the Goodyears Ultragrip Ice WRT if you want exellent bad weather performance, especialy in the rain, or with the Continental Extreme Contact DWS for the best 4 season tire that performs well in any weather.


----------

